

Social networking with the elite - mcantelon
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/nov2007/id20071114_257766.htm

======
peteretep
The problem with any community like this is that the community organizers are
encouraged to over-invite once the cachet has been achieved.

FWIW I've been trying to subvert ASW by inviting the biggest computer geeks I
can find on to it.

------
dasil003
They talk about this as if it's a new thing. ASW has been around for what, 7
years?

------
mtrimpe
It smells like a PR-piece for 'DiamondLounge.com', a site that right now still
redirects to "DiamondDaddy.com | The Ultimate Sugar Daddy Dating Site."

Can't imagine that was intentional though ;)

